# looking for rv



## terry n (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking for a 30' or less class a diesel pusher.  Musts - diesel generator, air brakes and suspension, strong or large motor capable of pulling 30' enclosed race car trailer, allison tranny,  22.5 tires.  Wants - single slide, jake brake,  would like the rear axle to be as close to rear of coach as possible.   I would like the smaller coach for ease of track side manuvering.  Can anyone tell me if this exists.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 17, 2009)

RE: looking for rv

You could try pplmotorhomes for grins.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

RE: looking for rv

well i had one ,, but 40ft ,, with tags ,, but had all that u want and more ,, even did some engine mods ,, great pulling power up hills ,, but the black smoke was kinda a bummer to the others ,, but not me ,, when that black smoke rolled ,, i was smiling from ear to ear ,,,, gonna really mis that


----------



## C Nash (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Rod just add you a jug filled with trans fluid and line to the intake so you can open a valve and add all the smoke out back you want.  Woops giving out one of my secrete weapons for back in the good ole days   :laugh: .  Hard to follow or catch you with a smoke cloud behind you.  Only problem Rod with that is it;ll be blue smoke


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Chelse, I always wanted to do that just for tailgaters. You know, the ones that draft behind you, and you can only see them if you 'wiggle' them into a side mirror.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

It'll get them off your tail Tex because they cant see you.  Amazing how much smoke a little trans fluid will sen out the tailpipe.  Now before all you tree huggers get after me naw don't do those crazy things anymore.  Wife settled me down 50 yr ago.  In fact 50th is coming up next month


----------



## cwishert (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

I am sure you have not helped the OP in this thread.  He did not need to know how to smoke out tailgaters.  You should have at least pointed him to Ken or someone to help him out.  At least Butch gave him a little help.   :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Well Carol or John you have been here enough to know that we do tend to get off the subject  when we know nothing off the OP we tend to keep the post current until someone that has an answer post. Did yours help the OP :laugh:  But see it's still up so maybe someone can help. Sorry Terry but it does keep your post current.


----------



## terry n (Aug 20, 2009)

RE: looking for rv

No problem.  I guess I really should weigh my trailer.  We travel all over the southeast racing and I would like to get a MH and I really don't think a gas burner would work if for no other reason the fuel economy.  I may be wrong but I'm guessing a diesel would get around 8-10 with plenty of power and a gas motor (V-10 or 8.1) would be around 5.  I've also been told that the diesels are built on stronger chassis'.  Like I said I'm just looking for opinions and maybe someone to set the facts straight if I'm incorrect.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

well Terry I get 7.6 to 8.3 mpg on my gasser and it is a 8.i Chevy. I do have the banks exhaust with a super chip installed and that helped. But as you know diesel are designed to pull more load and for on the road more than a gasser. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Chelse, my post was in fun also.  I was just making a point.  Terry we have a 29' Gas Chevy with the 6.0 motor, we get about 11 miles to the gallon but I am sure it would not pull what you are talking about.  Maybe look into a Toy hauler or a Motor Toter.  I wish I could afford one of those.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Guess I should change my signature as everyone knows John can't even turn the computer on.  Only the one he uses to diagnose vehicle problems with.  It has a cute name Darby (DRB).   :laugh:  or something like that.  One day he said he would bring Darby home, I asked does she do housework? :clown:  :clown:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Terry, my Winnie gasser gets around 8 mpg if I drive 60 mph and use the Plus grade of gasoline.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

On a 2000 miles + trip to Yellowstone from Texas, I averaged 9.3 mpg, 38' DP pulling a 2008 Toyota Avalon on a tow dolly at 1900 rpms. I try to drive watching the rpm's rather than the speedometer unless of course I need to obey the posted speed limits. That didn't make any sense, of course you have to obey the speed limits.  I hope I didn't get too far off topic.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Carol I took it as a joke but it was a good question and I just thought it was a good time to explain that sometimes I do just add crazy answers to keep a post alive.  I knew that Terry was a racer or figured he was by his post so most all us racer are kind of wierd anyway :laugh: 

Terry I have the V10 Ford (ouch) I'm a chevy person and I think you would be much better off with a diesel.  Just be sure that even the diesel has enough for the total weight.  If you were just doing local tracks maybe a gasser.  Most of the gasser are limited to around 5000k tow that I have seen.  Sure there are some with more


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

hey Jim. I run my gasser about 20-2100 rpm and that will give 60-65 mph. But sometime going down hill I will get up to 68 mph all the time getting about 7+ MPG. Get this last year in NM going down a long hill I 13 mpg, now that was good, never ever got that again.I do wish I could get 9 mpg, do you think it would help if I use premium gas other than just regular gas? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

do you think it would help if I use premium gas other than just regular gas

Tex apparently thinks so...he is using premium.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

I know that the middle grade improves mine. I have detailed records where I proved it to myself. I've never had the guts to use premium, but I know that regular is way too low octane for my V-10.

Your mileage will vary.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Dang it.  Regular, plus , premium.  I get confused.  I want to go back to regular and ethyl.  And for you youngsters, ethyl is not the lady next door.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Ethyl was the wife that got 'flashed' in Ray Steven's song "The Streak". Remember "You get your clothes on, you hussie!"  :clown: 

(I guess we've only been of minimal help to the OP, but we did try.  :laugh: )


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Minimally!!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Well, Terry at least knows if he gets a gasser he can use Ethel for more power.  Shoot Terry put the racing fuel in and you'll be passing the diesels.  Might even get around DL in his Dogde    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Nash that will only happen if he has IT shut off, other wise the black smoke will keep him behind as he want be able to see how to pass. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: JKU DL . GUESS U ARE ABOUT THE HIT THE ROAD AGAIN


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

You mean SMOKE the road dont you Hollis?? :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

of course, that the only thing that will keep anyone behind him :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: IS THE BIG BLACK SMOKE :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Oh my!  Carol is gonna get on ya'll....again.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Yeah, the ladies are always having to keep us in line.  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Good luck Carol :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 23, 2009)

Re: looking for rv

Rod is going to miss his smoke trail


----------

